# That annoying seat belt chime.



## kbohip (Dec 14, 2005)

On my old '92 Maxima and my '91 as well, the seat belt chime randomly goes off, even though I'm wearing the seat belt. The '91 has only chimed once, but I know from experience it will get worse. Do any of you have this problem, and if so, is there a way to fix it without just pulling the chime?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

take it to the dealer. lifetime warranty on seatbelts due to safety concerns.


----------

